

Ask HN: Review my app, cloudgrapher.com (Amazon CloudWatch dashboard) - nethergoat
http://www.cloudgrapher.com/

======
nethergoat
In the interest of scratching my own itch, I've written an app that
automatically graphs Amazon CloudWatch metrics. I'm making it free for all to
use. EC2 customers with Elastic Load Balancers and Auto Scaling Groups should
find it especially handy.

It's built in Django on Google App Engine (with the google-app-engine-django
helper) and uses Boto to talk to AWS.

This is my first webapp, so I'm sure there's a lot I can improve upon. I'd
love to hear any feedback you have.

